
Keylogger protection bypass - MisterKeylogger
This research article introduced a groundbreaking discovery: a new keylogger applying a window?!?!
Link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eudl.eu&#x2F;doi&#x2F;10.4108&#x2F;eai.15-10-2018.155740
======
gus_massa
The submissions with text instead of a URL have a penalty here, so it's more
difficult for them to get to the front page. Next time it's better to submit
the link directly.

Also, you have a username that is too relevant. Please pick one username and
stick to it. (It may be your real name, some variation, something you like,
but don't create a new account for each post. (Unless it's a very sensitive
post.))

------
joshomatic
too scared to go to link

~~~
MisterKeylogger
That is journal.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Alliance_for_Innovati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Alliance_for_Innovation)

